# Watch out for heavy rain in your new Touareg!



## twflys (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been reading online of some folks having issues of flooding out their cars in nothing more than a rain. One person said it cost him a new engine. Apparently VW of China has issued a recall but VW of America denies that there is a design flaw. 

My 2017 Touareg with only 13,000 miles on it needed an oil change today and I decided to drop by the dealership to have it done. I asked the mechanic to have a look at the air filter for signs of water damage.. yup, I've got it too folks. It's a real thing. The air filter on one end is discolored from water and still slightly wet, obvious signs of water damage. It could have been from rain or a car wash.. but I never ventured into any concerning depths of water. Anyway, I called VW and told them my concerns and spoke with the service guy, I will drop it off next week to see if there is any more serious long term damage. I hope not, I wanted my Touareg to last a long, long time. I am having my doubts now. The Touareg has been trouble free but I am not sure if I want this to be my problem down the road. 

What did VW of China do to mitigate the problem? What can we do to force VW to own up to the design flaw? Should I trade it in while she is still running like new?


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

This issue was discussed in the Touareg club web site, I have had 2 TREGs and still have a 2016. I have not had a problem and have driven at high speed through monsoon rains going to FL a number of times. I know it has happened,but I will say one difference for my cars is I never go to a car wash to get the car cleaned. I can imagine a high power spray coming up from the underside of car could force water into the air intake. It shouldn't be designed like that, but it is happening. If it was from driving in the rain almost all these cars would experience the issue. Good mystery for someone to solve.


----------



## oldhifi (Aug 26, 2018)

*More info on rain in Touareg*

https://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f95/2017-sport-w-tech-engine-ingested-water-263721-6.html

Im going to check mine too


----------



## OsirisTDI (Jul 2, 2007)

*Do not CHECK your engine air filter.*

If you open the air box, you must remove the existing one and replace it with a new one. The existing filter will not properly reseal.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I personally don't go to car washes and have not had this problem. If you have ever watched the water pressure spray in a automatic car wash ,it sprays high pressure up from the floor as well as down from the top. I have to believe this contributes to the water entering the engine compartment.

I live in FL for part of the yr and I can assure you that the downpours we have here are epic. My 2 TREGs have not had a water intrusion in 7 yrs of use. It's just a thought for those who have had this problem.


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

I installed my K&N last week and noticed the water damage on the old filter, the design definitely allows water to not drain very well from the bottom of the box.. there is a drain hole, but mine was a tad clogged.. this could be something to check when looking at yours.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I am coming back to this thread and trying to get my arms around how the water enters the air box. Does it come from above or below the air intake? That makes solving the problem a little easier. The club touareg site says it comes in from above,meaning the light fixture under the hood, others think it is the low air intake. I haven't had the trouble so I can't figure this out. People also say that it happens when parked. Doesn't make sense to me.:banghead:


----------



## touareg32 (Nov 15, 2011)

Any other updates from people having problems with water getting into their intake? I just picked up a 2014 Touareg 3.6 sport. Just little concerned that people are having engine problems with this.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

There's a long thread on this over on Club Touareg forums. There's no official fix, presently. On mine, I simply removed the rubber drain plug from the intake tube, and I'm going to leave it out. I've driven through rain storms since with no issues.


----------



## touareg32 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yea, I just checked mine and the drain plug was clean and free of debris. I guess I’ll see how it goes when it rains hard out.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

When I changed the filter on our 11 VR6 I poured water into the bottom of the air cleaner box to make sure it drained, then got some more warm water and did it 2 more times.

Then I used some compressed air to dry everything up, going to become an annual inspection item for me.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

rcprato said:


> When I changed the filter on our 11 VR6 I poured water into the bottom of the air cleaner box to make sure it drained, then got some more warm water and did it 2 more times.
> 
> Then I used some compressed air to dry everything up, going to become an annual inspection item for me.


FYI, there are 2 rubber drain plugs. One in the intake tube, and one in the air filter box. Even when the one in the intake tube is free of debris, it simply cannot handle a large volume of water, allowing water to pass it and enter the air filter box.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

OddJobb said:


> FYI, there are 2 rubber drain plugs. One in the intake tube, and one in the air filter box. Even when the one in the intake tube is free of debris, it simply cannot handle a large volume of water, allowing water to pass it and enter the air filter box.


Thanks, I will look for the one in intake tube


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I just completed a 1450 miles road trip with my 2016 TDI. At least 500 miles was through strong rain storms and lots of water on the highway. Speed was at 60mph unless it really down pored and we reduced to 40. We had no issues with the water flooding out the car. I'm not saying this could not be happening to others,but my case is my case. I will be going into the dealer for an oil change and ask them to check out the air box for signs of water. I will report back.


----------



## gizzyPm2 (Jan 23, 2018)

ribbit said:


> I just completed a 1450 miles road trip with my 2016 TDI. At least 500 miles was through strong rain storms and lots of water on the highway. Speed was at 60mph unless it really down pored and we reduced to 40. We had no issues with the water flooding out the car. I'm not saying this could not be happening to others,but my case is my case. I will be going into the dealer for an oil change and ask them to check out the air box for signs of water. I will report back.


Please let us know what you find . Hopefully no problems !

Thanks.


----------

